# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  gorgeous walk to work

## MIke R

no cold...no wind...and fresh pow pow

----------


## amyb

Peace in the valley. Enjoy!

----------


## andynap

It looks like a roof or 2 needs to be raked

----------


## MIke R

> It looks like a roof or 2 needs to be raked




the funny part is they JUST did it...that tells you how much snow we ve been getting....

----------


## andynap

I was talking about the first picture

----------


## MIke R

yeah me too...that was done a few days ago


they ll probably do it before the weekend....

Wendi sits on the HOA board...so we usually get done first... :cool:

----------


## cec1

So serene . . . lovely to see.

----------

